# 1&1 MyWebsite???



## cnutco (Sep 26, 2011)

Has anyone tried 1&1 MyWebsite for a photography site yet?

I have been seeing them advertised on TV and thought to ask the PROs here.

Any thoughts:scratch:


----------



## PerfectShotPhoto (Sep 26, 2011)

Haven't tried 1and1.  I've heard a lot of good things about Website Builder - Build a Website, Create a Blog - Squarespace in terms of ease of use and great templates.  Personally I design my own in Joomla and use GoDaddy as a host but you have to know a bit about web design for that.


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 26, 2011)

In reference to 1&1:
1and1 Review - 219 Customer Reviews of 1and1

Don't use GoDaddy as a host either. Godaddy is slow as death for hosting a wordpress or similar content manager (like Joomla). 

PerfectShotPhoto, I'm surprised that your website loaded as quickly as it did, however 8s is not favorable. My Wordpress site hosted through godaddy took ~15s to load. 

Go to tools.pingdom.com to see a breakdown of why your website loads slowly. WebFaction has awesome web hosting, and support for django which is a great and extremely versatile CM.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 26, 2011)

Is that for your hosting, or for building your site, or both?

I use Hostgator for my hosting, it's been very good for several years now.  Can complain at all.
I build my site myself (it's nothing special).  But you can build a site or get a template pretty easily.  There are many, many options.

Of course you have to buy your domain as well, and that can be done with one of any-number of sites.  You don't have to use a 'one stop shop' if you don't want to.


----------



## cnutco (Sep 26, 2011)

WOW, the reviews blow!


----------



## shootermcgavin (Sep 26, 2011)

I have to second godaddy is slow, I switched my sites to hostgator and decreased from like 7 to 1.5 sec upload time.  Google cares how fast your site pops up.


----------



## cnutco (Sep 26, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Is that for your hosting, or for building your site, or both?
> 
> I use Hostgator for my hosting, it's been very good for several years now.  Can complain at all.
> I build my site myself (it's nothing special).  But you can build a site or get a template pretty easily.  There are many, many options.
> ...



Looking into that one and Blue Razor...


----------



## loopy (Sep 27, 2011)

cnutco said:


> WOW, the reviews blow!



Yes they do! However, I've been using 1&1 for about 6-7 years and never had an issue, although I would not recommend MyWebsite. I've played around withtheir website software and it sucks! Not to mention the templates are just plain UGLY!


----------



## cnutco (Sep 27, 2011)

loopy said:


> cnutco said:
> 
> 
> > WOW, the reviews blow!
> ...



Thanks for the feedback.  I believe I am just going to go the WordPress route first and then continue with Host Gator when I am ready for a host.


----------

